# Problem logging into the resort database



## beckster914 (Aug 29, 2009)

I was trying to log into the resort database where I think there are reviews and maps of resorts but it keep saying my information is incorrect. I clicked on send me my password and entered my e-mail address and it isn't finding my account. I registered just this month. Anyone else having a problem?


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 30, 2009)

The info on the resort database is for TUG members only. NOT just registered members of the BBS. Membership of the BBS is free, membership in TUG is not. Are you a TUG member? The cost of membership is $15 for the first year or $25/3 years, BUT if you are an active member who summits resort review, following years can free.  see offer thread  

If you are a member then you haven't told the website you are a member. To do so you need to do two things.
1. on the TUG BBS ( where you are now)
-click on your name at the top right to open your profile. 
- at the very bottom of your profile, in the box which says TUG membership code, you enter the membership code word

2.If you don't remember the code word, use the link in thread to get that info. 





			
				TUG profile box said:
			
		

> Neither your personal BBS password nor your personal TUG Member password will work here. You may obtain the BBS Member Code by  clicking here  and logging into the Member Login page.
> 
> You may need to log off the bbs and back on for changes you make here to affect your TUG Member status on the bbs.



Hope this helps

PS  since this question isn't about Marriott, I'm moving this thread to about TUG board.


----------



## beckster914 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ohh I didn't realize you had to pay to be a member! Oops!! Sorry for the misunderstanding and posting in the wrong place. Thank you for your help!


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 30, 2009)

The small / low cost of membership is worth it in my opinion.


----------



## beckster914 (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah I just signed up but what else do I have access to other than the resort reviews and classifieds?


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 30, 2009)

You should have received an email with the Members Code in it.  

Get the code, 

click on *User CP* in the blue bar at the top of the page, 

then click on *Edit BBS Member Code*, 

scroll all the way down to the bottom of the new page, put in the code, and save it.  

Then check to see that under your user name (in any post) it shows you as a member.

If you paid with Paypal, an actual human has to process it, and it may take a few hours.


----------



## beckster914 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ah thank you I would have never realized I had to do that!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 31, 2009)

DeniseM said:


> You should have received an email with the Members Code in it.
> 
> Get the code,
> 
> ...


Although Denise instruction do work, I find that my instruction are much easier and faster. 



			
				Bill4728 said:
			
		

> 1. on the TUG BBS ( where you are now)
> -click on your name at the top right to open your user profile.
> - at the very bottom of your profile, in the box which says TUG membership code, you enter the membership code word


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 31, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Although Denise instruction do work, I find that my instruction are much easier and faster.



Thanks, Bill!  You taught me something new!


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 1, 2009)

One more way to get there.  While logged in:

Click on "Quick Links" and select "Edit BBS Member Code".

I generally give the "UserCP" route as advice, though, because the user can then become more familiar with the entire User Control Panel that way.


----------

